# Excel: sehr große Tabelle automatisch füllen



## TS-JC (25. Juli 2006)

Falls ihr Ahnung von Access habt, guckt doch erstmal in folgendes Thema, dann kann man diese Frage hier evt übergehen.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/windows-office-produkte/250576-access-von-bis-uberpruefung.html

Also ich habe eine Tabelle mit einem Preis und einem erweiterten Preis.

0,01 | A1 * 1.1
0,02 | A2 * 1.1
0,03 | A3 * 1.1
etc

Nun möchte ich allerdings diese 1Cent Sprünge bis 6000€ haben.
Erstes Problem is das schonmal die größe der Exceltabelle, aber dann mache ich eben mehrere.

Doch zweites Problem... wie fülle ich die alle aus?
Das mit den 1Cent Schritten ist ja noch einfach über Bearbeiten/Ausfüllen/Reihe.
Aber das kann ich irgendwie nicht anwenden weil ich ja keine Zahl, sondern den Zählen hinter A erhöhe.

Hat jemand Ideen?

thx4help


----------



## TS-JC (26. Juli 2006)

Also das Problem ist nun anders gelöst.

Trotzdem würde mich interessieren ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt auf diese Art die Tabelle zu füllen.

Nunmal in vereinfachter Kurzform:

Ich möchte das meine Tabelle automatisch gefüllt wird.
Und zwar steht in der ersten Zelle: A1*1.1
In der 2. soll dann stehen A2*1.1
usw.


----------



## Leola13 (26. Juli 2006)

Hai,

das sollte doch einfach über kopieren gehen !?  

Oder hab ich dich völlig falsch verstanden ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## TS-JC (26. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube schon.
Es funktioniert ja indem man mit der maus das oberste Kästchen anklickt und dann am Kreuz nach unten zieht.
Aber dann ich jetzt mal eben 1000 neue haben will, dann dauerts schon einige Zeit bis ich mit der Maus da angelangt bin.

Wenn es sich nur um Zahlen handelt ist es kein Problem, das geht über Bearbeiten/Ausfüllen/Reihe. Da kann an einstellen um wie viel sich der Wert erhöhen soll.
Aber ich arbeite ja mit Feldernamen.


----------



## Ste-Re (13. September 2006)

Hi,

zu dem Problem gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. 
1. Du setzt die Fokus auf das erste Feld. Anschließend scrollst du ans Ende deiner Tabelle und, drückst die Shift-Taste und in die entsprechende Spalte -> Du markierst also die komplette Spalte von der ersten bis zur lettzten Zeile deiner Einträge. Dann gehst du im Menü BEARBEITEN und wählst dort den Punkt AUSFÜLLEN - UNTEN.

2. Eleganter wird es noch, wenn wenn du nicht direkt mit 1,1 multiplizierst und statt dessen den Wert in ein Feld schreibst - sagen wir A1. Anschließend verwendest du in deiner Formel * $A$1 - die $ bewirken, dass der Wert fest bleibt. Falls du künftig mal den Multiplikator ändern willst genügt es der Wert in A1 zu ändern. Das Ausfüllen dann wie oben beschrieben


----------

